# HT Equipment



## GeerGuy (Apr 26, 2011)

*Media Room*
Epson HC720
106" Grandview Fixed Screen
Harman Kardon AVR245
PSB Fronts, Center and Sub
Bell 9200 PVR
Logitech 880 Remote
HTPC
- Intel Core 2 Duo E4500
- ATI Radeon HD5450
- 3TB Storage
- DVD
- Windows 7, Media Center with Media Browser
Nintendo Wii
MonoPrice 2x4 HDMI Switch
MonoPrice Cables


*Living Room*
Sony KDL-46EX500
Bell 6100 PVR


*Workout Room*
Samsung 40LNA530
PBO Media Player networked to HTPC


*Other*
CalMan 4.2 DIY
CalPC
SpectraCal X2 Meter (Enhanced X-Rite i1Display2)


*Future*
1080p Projector: JVC RS40 or ?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to the Shack. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## GeerGuy (Apr 26, 2011)

Media Room
JVC RS40
106" Grandview Fixed Screen
Harman Kardon AVR245
PSB Fronts, Center and Sub
Bell 9200 PVR
Logitech 880 Remote
HTPC
- Intel Core 2 Duo E4500
- ATI Radeon HD5450
- 3TB Storage
- DVD
- Windows 7, Media Center with Media Browser
Nintendo Wii
MonoPrice 2x4 HDMI Switch
MonoPrice Cables


Living Room
Sony KDL-46EX500
Bell 6100 PVR


Workout Room
Samsung 40LNA530
PBO Media Player networked to HTPC


Other
CalMan 4.2 DIY
CalPC
SpectraCal X2 Meter (Enhanced X-Rite i1Display2)


----------

